# Story of my canary



## SamanthaJ (Jan 27, 2015)

It was two weeks before Christmas 2013 when a cheeky canary wandered off the streets into my Auntys office. One of her work mates got a cage and luckliy enough the canary knew where he was safest and hopped into the cage. Two weeks past with no sign of someone looking for a canary.

And then it was Christmas when all the family got together at my Auntys house. This is when I was introduced to the canary. Out of the blue my Anuty asks me "Would you like to have him?" as they did not feel like looking after him themselves. "Of course I'll take him!" so on the day we were leaving we put him in a box to take him home.

My cousin suggested I name him Pippin as he always says "pip pip pip". After the 2 hour journey home we got him into his new cage. I had never looked after a canary before so straight away I hopped on the internet to search for information.

Two/three weeks after we had him, as it was summer, he started moulting. There were feathers everywhere! We weren't sure if he was male or female or even how old he was. I read males were the singers but after we brought him home we hadn't heard anything from him.

Towards the end of his moult, after a month or two, he was finally starting to get his voice back. I would sit with him before going off to class, just whistling to him, watching his throat moving, trying to get that sound out.

It's now been a whole year since I've had him and it seems the only way to get him to stop singing is to give him his greens and veges, he absoluely loves them. He has given us lots of joy over the past year. It never gets boring watching him being out of his cage, exploring the room, playing with thread and even tissues.

I would definately recommend getting a canary for those of you who love watching the funny things birds get up to.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Pippin is so handsome. Thank you for sharing his story.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

What a great story! I absolutely love that third photo. He looks so inquisitive. Congrats on your wonderful luck in getting him and on your fantastic year with him!!! Pippin sure is lucky to have you!

-Kristen


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Love the story, love the photos! Especially the third one, it's hilarious *


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

What an adorable little guy! God bless you for opening your home and heart to him/her! Hoping you have many, many more happy, healthy years together! Love the third picture! What a cutie!! Makes me want a canary too!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Peetysmom (Jan 13, 2015)

awe pippin is so cute! Love your story. Very nice and glad he has you.


----------



## FlightFox (Oct 2, 2014)

What a great story and a cute little guy! Can you tame canaries?


----------



## SamanthaJ (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone.

Canaries can be tamed from a very young age. Though they arent sociable like parrots are.
My little guy isn't tamed. Although he's quite comfortable being near me he still doesnt trust my hands. He likes to keep to himself but gives me occasional kisses on my nose through the cage bars and lands on my laptop while I'm working.


----------



## DustyAndGreen (Jan 28, 2013)

Awww. What a lovely story. And Pippin is an awesome name too, it was the name of my first hamster


----------



## dianapalmer (Oct 23, 2013)

He's very cute. I never thought of getting a canary, but your story piqued my interest


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I love that last photo. He is saying " who you looking at?" lol Also I read online if your cannairy sings with gusto its 99.999% boy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, your little Pippin is SO cute!
I loved reading your story about him -- thank you for sharing it with us. *


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Such a pretty little guy, they have such lovely voices too.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your story! Pippin is such a cute little guy!


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Pippin is so precious. I love it that you allow him free flight time! I was given a little hen canary last year, but I haven't allowed her free flight as she only has one foot and it is deformed. But she is becoming so agile about landing on various perches in her cage that I'm tempted by your story to see what she would do in the birdroom with my budgies. They do visit her through the bars every day during free flight time.
I would love to see pictures of your little one flying about. They are so curious, aren't they? And I'm glad you give him toys -- so many people don't realize that canaries are quite inquisitive and deserve more than 2 perches and a swing.


----------



## reenzz (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool story..
Your canary looks pretty cute too!!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I loved your story! My family used to have canaries when I was younger! They are very sweet birds! I loved all your photos too!


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

Such a sweet story. Thank you for sharing!


----------

